# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Hỏi về những ứng dụng giải trí, game dành cho ĐTDĐ

## khuongtrungkt1

cho mình xin hỏi là các phone sử dụng hệ điều hành như android, ios, wp7, s40 - s60 có thể cùng hỗ trợ 1 nền tảng ứng dụng chung nào không? trước đây mình cứ nghĩ là tất cả các hđh trên đều hỗ trợ java, nhưng đọc tin tức mới biết android không hỗ trợ vì lục đục giữa google và oracle :|

----------

